# LLBA State Bowfishing Tournament



## mjoe

LLBA State Bowfishing Tournament 2008

May 31st 2008

The Land of Lakes Bowfishing Association will be holding its 2008 LLBA State Bowfishing Championship Tournament in Richmond, Minnesota at the Horseshoe Chain of Lakes on May 31st 2008. This year's event will be the only Bowfishing tournament held by the LLBA. Make sure to mark your calendars for the best shoot of the year.

The shoot will go as follows:

7:30am - 8:45am Registration

8:45am - 8:55am Rules and Take Off Position Drawing

9:00am Blast off

9:00am - 4:00pm Tourney hours

4:00pm - ? Weigh-in & Awards Ceremony/BBQ

This event will also be videotaped. Mostly this video will promote the LLBA and its marketing ventures to further the membership growth we need. So please bring your best behavior and a Smile cause this shoot will be one to remember. There will be many prizes to be given away and a "LAST PLACE ACE AWARD" for the Lucky last place team.

The Format for the Shoot Will Be as Follows:

2-3 Man Teams 2 Adults with at least 1 LLBA member 1 Youth 16 and Under

Numbers $20

Big Ten $20

Big Fish $10

20% will go back to the LLBA for its Ventures in Promoting the Best Sport on Earth!

BOWFISHING

More info can be obtained by calling Bill Baumgartner the LLBA Tournament Director @ 320-699-2034 or email [email protected]

Special Thanks to All of Our Sponsors for donating to our State Shoot!

Cajun Archery

AMS Bowfishing

Backwater Bowfishing

Muzzy

F&D Archery

Bowfishing Extreme

Innerloc Points

Sportsman Warehouse

Sully's Bowfishing


----------



## carp_killer

TTT 
thiis going to be a fun shoot guys hope some of you can attend!


----------



## Duckslayer100

Sorry boys, no boat and not enough gas money. Have fun, though! I want a full report when it's over! :beer:


----------



## rednek

i will be there, cant wait.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

I am planning on attending as well. Someone has to win.


----------



## Drake Jake

thats a little too far for me to drive. cant wait to see the pics though!


----------



## weasle414

So what are the prizes lookin' like? Not that it'll really matter to me 'cause I won't be shooting as bad as Rednek and chances are I'm not gonna get anywhere close what Imholt and Full Barrel will shoot.... Still fun to dream though!


----------



## rednek

i also heard that.  ...... plus i cant win first anyways, it will ruin all the last place trophys i got. TRADITION


----------



## weasle414

I don't know what it is that you keep hearing, unless your eyes can hear everything you read. :lol: So since you're so traditional, are you going battery diving this tourney then? I'll stick in the shallows for ya! You know, nothing deeper than 20 or 30'. Maybe 40... Just to give you a little diving experience


----------



## rednek

im that skilled alex. no my shootin partner will do the divin so i can watch my boat go in circles. :lol:


----------



## weasle414

Circles? You know you can't use the trolling motor unless there's a battery hooked up to it, too right? And if the battery's in the lake, it's probably not hooked up to the trolling motor anymore.


----------



## rednek

i have 3


----------



## weasle414

Oh so now I know who to call on Saturday when my *ONE* battery dies :wink:


----------



## rednek

i dont know alex. i will be too busy shootin fish. 8)


----------



## weasle414

> i dont know alex. i will be too busy shootin _*AT*_ fish.


I think you missed a word in there Timmy! I fixed it for ya, though.


----------



## rednek

> i dont know alex. i will be too busy shootin, HITTING fish.


dont you mean this.

so it looks like you might shootin with adam


----------



## weasle414

I sure hope I can shoot with Adam. I've got two arrows with no nocks and I know he's got glue and nocks! With any luck he'll glue up a couple arrows for getting to use my boat again.  He's also got extra batteries so I don't have to pull this number again :lol: 
Check it out, I zoomed in and found the access! I didn't realize just how far I hauled that beast!


----------



## rednek

i got an arrow you can have. i bought a couple of them. i cant wait to try them out. i need to get some glue too.........by the way i love that pic.


----------



## weasle414

What kind of arrow/tip is it? Bare white shaft, muzzy carp tip?


----------



## rednek

game tracker, (i think) for the tip it has single barb. you would have to melt the glue and get the tip off, for the kind you like.


----------



## weasle414

:huh: Meh, w/e. A free arrow's a free arrow!


----------



## rednek

i give it to you at the shoot


----------



## weasle414

And I'll see if I can find that release for you and get it to you Saturday, too.


----------



## rednek

no biggie, i might try without it and see if i can even shoot without it. but i got a feeling it will take 2-3 shots and i will go right back to my release


----------



## weasle414

You're fingers won't be used to shooting without the release, but you'll enjoy not dealing with the slow hassel of releases.

So by single barb, you mean one side broke off, or the two barbs go all the way through and are one piece?


----------



## rednek

its an older style arrow. the tip is one piece, one side is stickin out and the other runs right along the tip.


----------



## weasle414

:-? Kind of confused, but that's alright. I'll see it in a couple days.


----------

